# My Moyu AoLong is very slow



## dott (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,

a week ago i got a AoLong, i have watched a lot of reviews on the AoLong and so i thing i'm doing something wrong.
Its a AoLong v2 new Version (so the new Plastic that shut be faster then the old v2). I did a few hundred solves, lubed it with silicon spay (same i used on all my other puzzles) and its still quit hard to turn in comparison to my GuHongs or Zanchis.
I also had trouble setting the screws how i want, if the setting is too loose the centercaps will not fit.
Its still a great cube, corner cutting is amazing, no pops or corner-twists and it feels great, but after watching all the reviews i thought it would turn faster.
Any advice what i shut do? Or how long did it take you to run it in?

greetings


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have one, and I my times dropped 10 seconds, straight out of the box. I used to average around 35, now I am 23. Could you post Images of the pieces so we can see if it is counterfeit? Where did you buy it from? Those kinds of things can help determine what you are doing wrong.


----------



## dott (Jan 11, 2015)

Its form fasttech, i'm sure its a real one, the quality looks great and everything looks just like in all the reviews.
It was ok out of the box, but a bit tightly. Maybe its the lube? Maybe i shut buy thicker lube?


----------



## MrMan (Jan 11, 2015)

It's not a counterfeit. The aolong IS slower than most of the cubes imo. Atleast it is slower than my zhanchy and my shuangren(this is really fast). I don't think there is really anything to do.
Does anybody find it slow as me ? I guess it's due to all the anti poping mechanism.

Also silicon spray is not the best for lubing. If you can, buy silicon oil like traxxas or maybe lubicle. I used silicon spray before and I now use oil, it does really make a difference.


----------



## Alphalpha (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep working with it, you'll get it. My Aolong was slow for a little while, toyed with it, lubed, cleaned, tensioned, etc... finally it started performing. The "best cube ever" thing is all hype though. Its at best as good as the Zhanchi--though it corner cuts a little more easily.


----------



## dott (Jan 11, 2015)

ok  i'll keep on using it, i like the feel and that its a bit heavier then the dayans.
Has anybody had the same problems that the center-caps don't fit with loos tensions?


----------



## MrMan (Jan 11, 2015)

dott said:


> Has anybody had the same problems that the center-caps don't fit with loos tensions?



Yes I had this issue too, but with time it will loosens itself by breaking it in, I even tightened it a bit after lot of solves.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Moyu Aolong V2 (Old plastic, though), and aside from a few corner twists every few hundred solves it's way better and faster than the V2 .But Maybe new plastic is a lot better, I don't know.
And I'd get traxxus (30 or 50k) differential oil for lubing. I've heard good things and I'm switching to it too. It alsoapperantly lasts months and it's extremely cheap too so theres that. Maybe that'll help your cube get faster.


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 11, 2015)

I was never a fan of the AoLong. Maybe I got a bad one. But my weilong was a lot better!


----------



## dannah (Jan 15, 2015)

dott said:


> Hi,
> 
> a week ago i got a AoLong, i have watched a lot of reviews on the AoLong and so i thing i'm doing something wrong.
> Its a AoLong v2 new Version (so the new Plastic that shut be faster then the old v2). I did a few hundred solves, lubed it with silicon spay (same i used on all my other puzzles) and its still quit hard to turn in comparison to my GuHongs or Zanchis.
> ...



i got an aolong that was not as fast as the reviews said, it only just beat my zhanchi, i got a stickerless one and it was absolutely fine, apart from it was 55mm instead of 57mm


----------



## dannah (Jan 15, 2015)

MrMan said:


> It's not a counterfeit. The aolong IS slower than most of the cubes imo. Atleast it is slower than my zhanchy and my shuangren(this is really fast). I don't think there is really anything to do.
> Does anybody find it slow as me ? I guess it's due to all the anti poping mechanism.
> 
> Also silicon spray is not the best for lubing. If you can, buy silicon oil like traxxas or maybe lubicle. I used silicon spray before and I now use oil, it does really make a difference.



but some aolongs are very fast especially the stickerless ones


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2015)

dannah said:


> but some aolongs are very fast *including* the stickerless ones



Fixed

There is no reason why adding a different colour dye to a plastic would make it perform differently.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 15, 2015)

you probably got sent a aolong v2 old plastic


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my god, Hypocrism, your profile picture must be the most emotionally shallow and least fulfilling quotation of Dickens's works I've ever seen.


----------



## dott (Jan 15, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> you probably got sent a aolong v2 old plastic


I thought i got the new one judging from the box (its the new box with the hanger thing).
Is there any other way to tell if i got old or new plastic?


----------



## Azndwarf (May 9, 2015)

did anyone try spring swaps for their aolong v2 that worked?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 9, 2015)

Azndwarf said:


> did anyone try spring swaps for their aolong v2 that worked?



Yep, I tried Fangshi springs in my Aolong. Made it a decent bit faster


----------



## MrMan (May 9, 2015)

TheBrutux168 said:


> Yep, I tried Fangshi springs in my Aolong. Made it a decent bit faster



I tried it too, it is crazy fast. Incontrollable, springs between the original and the loose fangshi one would be ideal. 
But it stays unpopable and lock less for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

Azndwarf said:


> did anyone try spring swaps for their aolong v2 that worked?



I've heard that hualong springs are great.


----------



## Azndwarf (May 9, 2015)

If Hualong spring speeds up the Aolong, wouldn't that mean Hualong is faster just because of the spring? If you look at the mechanism of Aolong and Hualong, they looks awfully the same.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

Azndwarf said:


> If Hualong spring speeds up the Aolong, wouldn't that mean Hualong is faster just because of the spring? If you look at the mechanism of Aolong and Hualong, they looks awfully the same.



Jayden Mcneill said in his review that he put aolong v2 springs in the hualong and it became too slow.


----------



## Azndwarf (May 10, 2015)

What.... so the springs is the biggest contribution that affects the performance?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 10, 2015)

Shuangren springs worked out well for me.


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 10, 2015)

I got the Aolong V2 in February, and it sucks. I got the Mini Aolong in March or April, and it is way better imo.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 10, 2015)

Hey, people are finally learning that springs are probably the most effective contributors to turnspeed in cube design. XD


----------



## VISA006 (May 13, 2015)

Did you lube the core? It makes your cube considerably faster.


----------



## NeilH (May 24, 2015)

When I got my first Aolong V2, it turned like a dream but my second one turned worse than my Rubik's brand. I lubed the center pieces and screw/springs with Traxxas 50K and it immediately became WAY better. I did about 100 solves to break it in a little and then i lubed the pieces with cubicle weight 2 and it's amazing now. If you can lube the core I'm sure it will become better.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 24, 2015)

Garian said:


> Does anyone else has a problem with the aolong v2 corners? when i shake the cube i can hear the corners move in their spot. the corners seem to have too much space. does anyone know a fix for this?



Try tightening it



NeilH said:


> When I got my first Aolong V2, it turned like a dream but my second one turned worse than my Rubik's brand. I lubed the center pieces and screw/springs with Traxxas 50K and it immediately became WAY better. I did about 100 solves to break it in a little and then i lubed the pieces with cubicle weight 2 and it's amazing now. If you can lube the core I'm sure it will become better.



Probably had a few crooked screws


----------



## Praetorian (May 24, 2015)

if chris olson can get 0.78 E Perms out of a aolong v2 it should be fast enough


----------



## Dyys (May 26, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> if chris olson can get 0.78 E Perms out of a aolong v2 it should be fast enough



But cyo got skillz.

In all seriousness, the v1 had the corner twisting issue, while v2s have speed issues. v2s are not as fast as v1s.


----------



## QQW (May 26, 2015)

I don't agree, I have a v2 and my friend has a v1, I find v2 is more square than v1 and v2 is faster but more blocky and poppy while the v1 is more wobbly and round and smooth(sorta).


----------



## 33croc (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi I just got a aolong v2 and it is slower then i thought it would be i lubed it with Mary lube and. It is slow still is there something wrong with my cube


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 22, 2015)

Clean it out. Do about 50-100 solves on dry cube. Then clean it out again and lube with maru. 3 drops max. 
That should help.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 22, 2015)

33croc said:


> Hi I just got a aolong v2 and it is slower then i thought it would be i lubed it with Mary lube and. It is slow still is there something wrong with my cube



This happened to me. You may just have a screw not screwed in straight. Take out the screws and put them back in and it may work.


----------



## chee16 (Jul 22, 2015)

I got my aolong v2 about a month ago, after starting with a Guhong V1(which I added torpedoes to only recently), going to a Yulong for a while, then a Weilong for a while, then got a 55mm Zhanchi, Gans and the aolong all about the same time (as gifts). Sorry for the background, just gives an idea of what I am comparing it to. I rebuild all my puzzles and lube the core with Traxxis 50k, and the pieces with cubicle weight 1 sparingly. I put at least 400 solves into the aolong (I'm a casual cuber with too many hobbies.....and a wife and kids  ) but it was just too slow. I liked the feel, but I couldn't loosen it anymore because the screw heads pushed the center caps out. I decided to order some CX3 soft springs from the cubicle ( I needed a new core for a BRAND NEW shengshou 4x4, but that's another rant.....) and now the aolong is perfect IMO. I think it is a tiny bit slower then my weilong, but it's really hard to tell. I use various cubes when ever I feel like it, but every time I go back to the aolong now I stay on it for a couple days. Its at the perfect tension, great speed but very stable. My PB is 24.09 and PB Ao5 29.81 I think, again I am casual haha. 

Regardless, try the CX3 soft springs if you are having this issue, you won't regret it. I am starting to think that springs are the key to any good modern 3x3 (within reason).

Cheers


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 22, 2015)

Clean it out. Do about 50-100 solves on dry cube. Then clean it out again and lube with maru. 3 drops max. 
That should help.


----------

